# Dr. M.M. Fenner, Paper Label and Embossed



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 26, 2015)

Seems this bottle, minus label, sells for $7-$10 on e-Bay; so I made my $2 back times 3.5 at least.  This is from Dr. M. M. Fenner of Fredonia, New York. He ties into my state's history as he went to school in Flint, Michigan and served in the 8th Michigan Regiment during the Civil War. This man, over a period of decades, created many remedies and cures for all sorts of things.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This "remedy" was made ''of the best of C. P. Grain" [whatever those are] and "other valuable ingredients" along with 14% alcohol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This "medicine" is Kidney and Back-ache targeting, but it also remedied all kidney and bladder diseases, back-aches, female weaknesses (do I wanna know what that is?) rheumatism, dropsy (whatever that is) and heart disease.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The label spelled "teaspoonful" incorrectly. They put a "n" instead of a "u." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The front says DR. M.M. FENNER / FREDONIA N.Y. / N. Y. 1904.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Base. ^Neck/mouth is tooled.Label was likely dug. Coated in something by someone in attempt to preserve it. Doesn't look like they dried it out before they did that. They didn't even clean it.  More info on him, his life, his products here.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 31, 2015)

nice one .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## logueb (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice find Bear.  It is always great to find a bottle  with the label still on the bottle.  The bottle is embossed 1904, but seems to be a post 1906, because of the change from "Cure" to "Remedy" and the contents listing.  Is it possible that the bottle was made earlier than the Pure Food and Drug Act and the remedy label placed on when the act went into effect?  Just a thought. Found a listing for the Cure on Digger Daves website. DR.M.M.FENNER'S KIDNEY & BACKACHE CURE 1872-1898 FREDONIA,NY SMALL SIZE 8 3/4" Grain Alcohol is pure alcohol distilled from various grains.  The C. P. could stand for Crude Protein, a byproduct of the diastilling process, also  cp also is used to refer to the viscosity .  Not sure what they were refeering to on the label. *Dropsy:* An old term for the swelling of soft tissues due to the accumulation of excess water. Great bottle with a lot of history.  Thanks for sharing.  Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Buster.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 6, 2015)

That's a interesting bottle and label. The US Food and drug act, may have caused a change, in the labeling, and if the "C.P." was coca plant, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2015)

Cocaine, yummy.  We don't have enough label to say for sure that it is Food and Drug Act, though. We can only speculate.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 6, 2015)

I think the maker wanted that!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 6, 2015)

Wanted what?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2015)

I think in this case CP is for Chemically Pure, not sure though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 7, 2015)

CP. []lol.


----------

